# compact disc clearout



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

all original cd albums 'no copies' cheques accepted (after clearance) paypal accepted also. email [email protected] (paypal orders/ click send money)

4? each 5? double albums p&p 1.50 thereafter 50p

oasis - definitely maybe 
oasis - standing on the shoulder of giants 
oasis - familiar to millions 
bob dylan - another side of bob dylan 
bob dylan - blood on the tracks ---------- sold 
bob dylan - highway 61 revisited + john wesley harding 5 ? 
bob dylan - biograph triple album 6? --------- sold 
bob dylan - freeweelin 
bob dylan - times they are a changing 
bob dylan - bringing it all back home 
bob dylan - desire 
the beatles - let it be 
the beatles - magical mystery tour -------- sold 
the beatles - past masters vol 2 
the beatles - white album 5? 
the beatles - sgt pepper ---------- sold 
the beatles - rubber soul 
the beatles - revolver 
the beatles - help 
the beatles - abbey road 
the beatles - for sale 
the beatles - anthology vol 3 5? -------- sold 
the beatles - with the beatles 
elton john - yellow brick road 
elton john - honky chateau 
elton john - madman across the water 
elton john - im only the piano player 
elton john - tumbleweed connection 
elton john - self titled 
elton john - captain fantastic 
john lennon - plastic ono band 
john lennon - collection 
john lennon - shaved fish 
john lennon - imagine 
john lennon - mind games 
john lennon - milk and honey 
paul weller - illumination 
paul weller - stanley road 
paul weller - fly on the wall -------- sold 
paul weller - heliocentric 
paul weller - heavy soul 
paul weller - wild wood 
the style council - confessions of a pop group 
the style council - cafe bleu 
the style council - singular adventures of 
pink floyd - dark side of the moon 
pink floyd - wish you were here ------------ sold 
pink floyd - the wall 
david bowie - bowie at the beeb 
david bowie - the singles collection 
david bowie - the deram anthology 
david bowie - low 
david bowie - hunky dory 
david bowie - heroes 
david bowie - space oddity 
david bowie - diamond dogs 
david bowie - scary monsters 
david bowie - ziggy stardust 
nick drake - pink moon 
nick drake - bryter later 
nick drake - five leaves left 
nick drake - time of no reply 
black crowes - three snakes and one charm 
black crowes - amorica 
black crowes - southern harmony 
black crowes - shake your money maker 
black crowes - with jimmy page 
sting - ten summoners tales 
sting - mercury falling 
sting - brand new day 
sting - nothing like the sun 
ocean colour scene - one from the modern 
ocean colour scene - mosely shoals 
ocean colour scene - mechanical wonder 
fleetwood mac - self titled debut peter green 
fleetwood mac - peter green very best of 
fleetwood mac - mr wonderful 
fleetwood mac - greatest hits 
fleetwood mac - pious bird of good omen 
radiohead - ok computer 
radiohead - the bends 
super furry animals - radiator 
super furry animals - fuzzy logic 
blur - modern life is rubbish 
blur - 13 
blur - the best of 
blur - self titled 
u2 - all that you cant leave behind 
u2 - achtung baby 
peter frampton - frampton comes alive 
tim hardin - black sheep boy 
new radicals - maybe youve been brainwashed too 
tim rose - love a kind of hate story 
humble pie - natural born boogie 
doves - lost souls 
rod stewart - the best of 
rod stewart - lead vocalist 
rod stewart - every picture tells a story 
adam ant - wonderful 
john martyn - bless the weather 
the clash - london calling 
shack - hms fable 
alfie - if you happy you need do nothing 
love - forever changes 
crowded house - together alone 
david gray - a century ends 
david gray - white ladder ---------------------- sold
david gray - lost songs 
christopher cross - self titled 
the delgados - the great eastern 
dr feelgood - down by the jetty 
massive attack - protection ------------------------ sold 
janis joplin - the ultimate collection 
the beach boys - pet sounds 
depeche mode - the singles 86-98 5? 
scott walker - boy child 
elliott smith - figure 8 
simon & garfunkel - bookends 
suede - head music 
suede - coming up 
small faces - best of 
big star - no1 record + radio city 
john martyn - solid air 
ed harcourt - here be monsters 
the zombies - odessey & oracle 
r.e.m - monster 
mansun - attack of the grey lantern 
rod stewart - gasoline alley 
rod stewart - reason to believe 
the faces - best of 
the strokes - is this it -------------- sold 
t rex - electric warrior 
travis - good feeling 
roxy music - avalon 
the police - reggatta de blanc 
the police - synchonocity 
the police - ghost in the machine 
cast - all change 
cast - mother nature calls 
richard thompson - mirror blue 
ub40 - best of vol 1 
alexander oneal - hearsay 
shalamar - the best of 
jamiroquai - emergency on planet earth 
deacon blue - greatest hits 
harry nilsson - very best of 
ub40 - self titled 
alanis morissette - jagged little pill 
cream - the very best of 
sunhouse - crazy on the weekend 
dr john - best of 
ub40 - signing off ----------- sold 
stone roses - self titled 
roy harper - stormcock 
ry cooder - paris texas 
nick harper - harperspace 
todd rundgren - the ballad of todd 
todd rundgren - the best of 
todd rundgren - something/anything 
primal scream - give out but dont give up ---- sold 
love - self titled 
love - da capo 
finley quaye - vanguard 
midnight cowboy - official soundtrack 
carole king - the ode collection 5? 
robyn hitchcock - moss elixir 
beck - mutations ---------- sold 
ben folds five - whatever and ever 
menswear - nuisance 
slade - greatest hits 
ry cooder - boomers story 
kula shaker - peasents pigs and astronauts 
kula shaker - k 
james taylor - greatest hits ------- sold

oasis - whats the story 
oasis - heathen chemistry 
oasis - the masterplan ---------- sold 
oasis - be here now 
tim rose - haunted 
the smashing pumpkins - mellon collie 5? 
ub40 - promises and lies 
crowded house - self titled 
crowded house - temple of low men 
neil finn - try whisteling this 
leonard cohen - greatest hits 
joyce sims - come into my life 
frank zappa - strictly commercial 
allman brothers - best of 
hurricane no 1 - self titled 
bert jansch - jack orion and nicola 
pet shop boys - discography 
gene - the best of 
phil collins - face value 
e.l.o - greatest hits 
goldfrapp - felt mountain 
paddy casey - amen so be it 
lou reed - transformer -------------- sold 
stevie ray vaughn - couldnt stand the weather 
stereophonics - word gets around 
seal - seal 1 
seal - seal 2 
walker brothers - best of 
lovin spoonful - the best of 
coldplay - parachutes 
coldplay - rush of blood to the head 
blues traveler - four 
blues traveler - self titled 
bob dylan - blonde on blonde 
ry cooder - the best of 
everything but the girl - eden 
bruce springsteen - ghost of tom joad 
ub40 - labour of love 
the house of love - self titled 
starsailor - love is here 
dodgy - homegrown 
gerry rafferty - best of 
rolling stones - hot rocks 64-71 5? 
travis - the invisible band ----------------------- sold 
rolling stones - exile on main street 
robyn hitchcock - storefront hitchcock 
roxy music - country life 
mercury rev - deserters songs 
george michael - older 
george michael - best of 5? 
steely dan - best of 
thin lizzy - live and dangerous 
lynyrd skynyrd - best of 
thin lizzy - best of 
peter gabriel - self titled 
brand new heavies - self titled 
stereo mcs - connected 
genesis - wind and wuthering 
genesis - a trick of the tail 
gomez - liquid skin 
jimi hendrix - first rays of the new rising sun 
gomez - bring it on 
derek and the dominoes - layla and assorted love songs 
jamiroquai - return of the space cowboy 
train - drops of jupiter 
the clash - the singles ---------- sold 
air - moon safari --------------------------- sold
the smiths - the queen is dead 
the kinks - village green preservation 
gorillaz - self titled debut 
world party - goodbye jumbo 
led zeppelin - remasters 5? 
aztec camera - the best of 
the charlatans - us and us only 
the charlatans - melting pot best of 
world party - dumbing up 
air - 10 000hz legend 
pulp - his and hers 
jackson browne - late for the sky 
the the - infected 
the the - dusk 
the doors - l.a woman -------- sold 
supergrass - in it for the money 
shed seven - let it ride 
the police - zenyatta mondatta 
level 42 - very best of 
dodgy - free peace sweet 
elliott smith - xo 
primal scream - screamadelica 
richard ashcroft - alone with everybody 
the band - self titled 
roachford - permanent shade of blue 
ali campbell - big love 
the jeevas - cowboys and indians 
queen - greatest hits 
stevie ray vaughn - texas flood -------------------- sold
bernard butler - friends and lovers 
mcalmont and butler - bring it back 
radiohead - amnesiac 
badly drawn boy - about a boy 
badly drawn boy - hour of the bewilderbeast 
wings - greatest hits 
paul mccartney - debut solo 
jimi hendrix - radio one 
jimi hendrix - axis bold as love 
tim rose - self titled + through rose coloured glasses 
the who - ultimate collection 5? 
gomez - abandoned shopping trolley hotline 
jeff buckley - sketches for my sweetheart the drunk 
morrissey - best of 
manic street preachers - everything must go 
jeff beck - truth + beck-ola ---------- sold 
the who - whos next 
caravan - the land of grey and pink 
embrace - drawn from memory 
r.e.m - reveal 
pulp - we love life 
ash - free all angels 
ub40 - guns in the ghetto 
the the - mind bomb 
lemonheads - its a shame about ray 
the beat - i just cant stop it 
the beat - the best of 
bruce springsteen - tunnel of love 
bernard butler - people move on 
elvis costello - imperial bedroom 
embrace - the good will out 
joe cocker - mad dogs and englishmen 
the smiths - hatfull of hollow 
the smiths - singles ------------ sold 
paul mccartney - ram 
david crosby - if only i could remember my name 
ocean colour scene - b sides ------------ sold 
ocean colour scene - self titled debut 
the who - live at the royal albert hall 5? 
bryan ferry and roxy music - the best of 
wings - band on the run 
george harrison - all things must pass 5? 
gil scott heron - ghetto style 
toploader - onkas big moka 
john lennon - walls and bridges 
george harrison - the best of 
the beatles - anthology vol 2 ------------- sold 
stephen malkmus - self titled 
t.rex - the essential collection 
black rebel motorcycle club - self titled 
manic street preachers - this is my truth 
ryan adams - gold 
led zeppelin - physical graffiti 5? ------- sold 
neil young - decade ----------- sold 
neil young - comes a time 
free - allright now best of 
the beta band - self titled 
the jam - the gift 
the jam - sound effects 
the jam - the sound of the jam ----------- sold 
the jam - all mod cons --------sold 
aztec camera - high land hard rain 
the la's - self titled 
whiskeytown - strangers almanac 
whiskeytown - pneumonia 
ryan adams - heartbreaker 
the verve - a northern soul 
the verve - urban hymns 
moby - play 
the music - self titled 
reef - glow 
manic street preachers - know youre enemy 
the bluetones - expecting to fly 
bad company - best of 
the flaming lips - the soft bulletin 
led zeppelin - four ------------ sold 
pavement - slanted and enchanted 
pavement - crooked rain crooked rain 
pavement - brighten the corners 
pavement - terror twighlight 
teenage fanclub - songs froma northern britain 
teenage fanclub - howdy 
teenage fanclub - grand prix 
teenage fanclub - bandwagonesque 
teenage fanclub - deep fried fanclub 
teenage fanclub - thirteen 
roddy frame - the north star 
morrissey - vauxhaul and i 
lenny kravitz - 5 
van morrison - moondance 
van morrison - astral weeks 
jeff buckley - grace 
the kinks - the collector series ---------- sold 
sheryl crow - the globe sessions 
pj harvey - stories from the city 
jimi8 hendrix - crash landing 
lenny kravitz - mama said 
lenny kravitz - are you gonna go my way 
doves - the last broadcast 
tim buckley - once i was 
tim buckley - goodbye and hello 
elvis costello - blood and chocolate 
crosby stills and nash - self titled 
crosby stills nash and young - deja vu 
crosby stills nash and young - 4 way street 5? 
neil young - everybody knows this is nowwhere 
neil young - zuma 
neil young - silver and gold --------- sold 
neil young - after the goldrush 
neil young - harvest 
neil young - live rust


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

What's going on JC? Are you refining your collection or just desperate for money? I remember when i was in school and i had to sell off my CD collection for alcohol money and cigarettes. It was a sad time. Well, actually, it was a great time, but selling my CDs was very sad. So, if you don't mind me asking, which is it?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

bills need to be paid...clothes have to be brought,ive no choice really


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you thought about putting them on ebay aswell jc?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Nah don't put them on ebay, unless you want to LOSE money.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats sad. I think I rather not live than be without music. Make copies of all of them for yourself.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive backed them all up onto my hardrive and also dvd....i used to sell alot of albums on ebay but now people seem to want something for nothing....sometimes these things have to be done especially when you are living on benefits


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

I could NEVER depart with my evergrowing music collection, EVER

Music is like my savior in so many ways


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Don't like much American stuff, eh?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Da said:


> Don't like much American stuff, eh?


to be honest NO ! i meen gwen stefani,its a joke

anyway does anyone actually want to part with there cash...come on get your wallets out


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Ship to the states? if so how much?

I see that you want about $7 for each CD then shipping, i would be better off buying new.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

spaceplex1111 said:


> Ship to the states? if so how much?
> 
> I see that you want about $7 for each CD then shipping, i would be better off buying new.


I think it works out to about $12 Canadian...sorry jc, but that's just way too much for a used CD.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been there JC. I had to sell me entire CD, DVD and Video collection in the past for, like Sebastian, ciggys and booze. I've got nothing left, except my books, which I'll never ever sell. I'm starting a new job soon, so when I get some cash I'll have another look at your list.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

has anyone noticed that JC has, like, the best taste in music?!

your collection rocks.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd actually be quite interested in seeing the CDs that you AREN'T selling.


----------

